# Here we go again...another raffle



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

On behalf of "The Roost" we have been asked to do their raffle to benefit OBPA. This raffle is for a 525 Penn Mag Reel/Rainshadow Blank SU1569F 13' (rated 5-12 oz) rod wrapped by Steve Hissey/The Roost to the winner's specs and donated by Robinson Custom Rod's of Richmond. The ticket price is $5 each/
limited to 300 tickets. Drawing to be held after all 300 tickets are sold. You can purchase them by sending us a check/money order made PAYABLE TO "OBPA" for the number of tickets you want. Please include: *Real Name/Board Name
*Mailing Address
*Phone Number (for winner notification) 

Upon receipt of check, I'll return your stubs via snail mail. Our 
mailing address is: Ken Wilson
PO Box 359
Frisco, NC 27936

If you decide to stop by the house to get them, please call first (252)995-6769... leave message on recorder someone will return your call. We hope you'll be able to hlep us & "The Roost" with this raffle & wish to thank you in advance for your support in the
fight to keep our beaches open to all....... .JODY


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

You guys are awsome, ck for 6 tix on the way.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm getting my money order in the mail tomorrow, will probly be for 6 tix as well.

Evan,
aka KFM23


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

So you made me walk to the mail box. Check is waiting on the Post Man now.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*I'm in again, so who's shy ...*

... thanks to the Roost & Ken for supporting the OBPA and all who want open and free access to the OBX !

Don't stop us now were on a roll  

Live free or die `bucket


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You guys are great for supporting this raffle...OBPA really appreciates & needs our help. Especially now ...we want the beaches open. Thanks...JODY


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Update on raffle...check received:


J. Russell Townshen
Tim Pierce
Murph
Marvin Sloan(Sandlapper)
Orest
Jerry Possenu(Buck)
Schwammerl
Critter Gitter
Dave
JonP9576
Scott Gadd(Weyburn)

Thanks guys for your support to OBPA & good luck in the drawing.
Come one folks....get them while I got them. OBPA needs everyone's support & $$$$ to help them help us. JODY


----------



## sun_goddess (Mar 14, 2006)

Can I still get in on this?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

sun_goddess said:


> Can I still get in on this?


Sure, send it in. But hurry, the last two sold out in a week.


----------



## sun_goddess (Mar 14, 2006)

Groovy! I'll put my stuff will be mailed out on Saturday!

Thanks !

Mandi


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Check for 6 tickets in the mail now.

Great program - just hope I'm not too late.

Brian


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

No we still have a way to go on this...well over 200 still available. I'm gonna check mail on Monday & update where we stand. Thanks for your support... JODY


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Need to set up paypal, or credit cards or anything, may just need to "overnight" a check for some tickets, since the last two, well, tickets were slim and figured be gone before ink dried on the check.

How many tickets are still available?

Or, maybe just send a check and wait for round 4!  

You two are doing some fine work, and seems either working in overdrive, or overtime. Thanks for looking out for the beaches, because, from Florida on up, we all have the same cause!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Updates on tickets available*

As of today received checks/cash from:

Charles Safley(notso)
Wayne Blessing(The Old Guy)
Mark Miller(Fuzzy)

We have sold 55 tickets out of 300. Get them while I got em....
Thanks guys & good luck in the drawing. Will check post office again on Wednesday & update progress. JODY


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Just got mine in the mail today like last time if it doesnt make it either let it count for the next one or just donate it anyway.
John


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Drumdum*

Are you set up to accept paypal? I would be willing to add the extra percentage to cover the paypal service charge on your end.

May make things easier, or perhaps not.

Jeff


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

fyremanjef said:


> Are you set up to accept paypal? I would be willing to add the extra percentage to cover the paypal service charge on your end.
> 
> May make things easier, or perhaps not.
> 
> Jeff


 Jeff,thanks for the suggestion,but we are fine with mail in checks.. We've done it this way on all the raffles and it seems to be pretty bulletproof,as long as snail mail doesn't screw up...


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey DD/Jody,

Thanks for all of the effort you are putting into this, and it was great to finally meet the legend on Sat . We ended up pulling out @ about 6:00, did you finally get hooked up? Or did the rains come before you got a chance?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Update on tickets/checks*

Went to post office today got some more checks so here's the update:

Rodwatcher
Pier-Legend
RSuperjet
Steven Spence
Shane Nicely
Bucket
Shellback
ice_is_meltin
Fishhunter99
RT
dawgfish
Digger
T.Zirkle
Adam

So far 112 out of 300 are gone. Thanks to those who have entered & good luck in the drawing....JODY


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

notso said:


> Hey DD/Jody,
> 
> Thanks for all of the effort you are putting into this, and it was great to finally meet the legend on Sat . We ended up pulling out @ about 6:00, did you finally get hooked up? Or did the rains come before you got a chance?


 It was a pleasure meeting you as well,Charlie.. Yeah,I got one about 5 or so,that was somewhere around 44"..I kinda kept him low,without measuring,cause the crowd had thined a bit by then..   Maybe you'll win the raffle rod,so you can have your very first custom.. I'm just glad for the help that is forthcoming from so many beach users to help in this fight for our beaches..


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

DD,

Is there still time to send in a check?

I keep forgetting to do so, but got the checkbook handy now!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Should be enough time,Dixie..*

I can't gaurantee that,but this raffle is going much slower,as expected.. We aren't grumbling,cause 2 raffles with 300 tickets is phenominal!! I'm just glad to see the support of so many good folks..


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Check for 3 Tix is written and will put in mailbox tommorrow!


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> I can't gaurantee that,but this raffle is going much slower,as expected.. We aren't grumbling,cause 2 raffles with 300 tickets is phenominal!! I'm just glad to see the support of so many good folks..


Ken i will get with you this weeked wanna buy some tix,,,, pm me ya # and ill get with ya tomorrow or Friday


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Update on raffle*

Here's an update of checks/tickets left:

Jim Harris(Longcaster)
CDog
DanR
Tricky Rick
Ragman
FiddlinFisherman
Narfpoit
Pumpkin Boy
Fishrung
Tina's Mike
Da Washer
Ray Dechesne

As of today 161 tickets out of 300 have been sold. Thanks for everyone's support & good luck. JODY


----------



## sun_goddess (Mar 14, 2006)

OK I finally got my check in the mail...hopefully there are still tix left, if not, then keep my stuff for the next one! Thanks Ken!

Mandi


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sun_goddess said:


> OK I finally got my check in the mail...hopefully there are still tix left, if not, then keep my stuff for the next one! Thanks Ken!
> 
> Mandi


 Mandi,it should get here in time,as the tickets aren't going as fast as the first two.. I'm pretty sure this is the LAST ONE..  So if your check arrives late we will pm you and find out from you if you want to donate to OBPA or have your check sent back...


----------



## sun_goddess (Mar 14, 2006)

OK! If my check doesn't get there on time to get tickets, go ahead and keep it as a donation. Maybe some year I'll get to OBX and then I can say I helped a little.

Thanks again!

Mandi


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Update on Raffle/Checks received:*

Walt D
David Miller
Fishbreath(gonna try to win again)
Rodwatcher
Dan Harty
Jeff Beaver
James Campbell(Openboat)
David Fischer(Fisch)
Robert Stag
Arthur Moody(Reelturner)
Scot King(NCHooks)
Vickie King(Purtyskn)
Randy Thompson(RTFISHON)
Rod Smith(Sgt_Slough)
The Rhondel
Crawfish
Rick Uhler(Beermanrick)
Bill Baker
Steve Walker(Dixie719)
Mark Patel(MensaIQ)

Well guys were getting close to the end..only 44 tickets left. Gonna check the post office today & tomorrow so hopefully we can get this drawing done. I will post an update should I sell any more. Thanks for everyone's support with this...
JODY


----------



## nozzlenut (Apr 7, 2005)

*Check*

Check for for tickets went out today. If not received in time, donate it or keep it till next time(if there is a next time)
Josh
I think I forgot my phone number on there.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

40 left & counting....JODY


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

my check is in teh mail for 2 tickets!! hopefuly it gets there in time


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

You still got tickets left?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Update on tickets/checks & cash received*

Sorry guys...haven't posted an update lately, but the checks have just been trickling in...plus been hitting up folks staying in our rooms. So here's an update of contributors/tickets still available:

Wheatland Willey
Chuck Bryan
Ed Cooper
Old Salt
Spinfisher
Hawk
Sun-Goddess
Nozzlenut
FXJenkins

As of today we have 12 tickets left. If I don't get your check in time before tickets are gone...I will call/pm or email you to ask what you want me to do with check...I can either return it or you can donate it to OBPA anyway...that's up to you unless you already specified in your letter.
Want to thank everyone who contributed to this worthy cause & Good Luck in the drawing......JODY


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

hoping my check got there in time


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

The winner has been drawn.. As soon as we get in contact we will post the winning number and name.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*First*

Steve Hissey,from The Roost and I had to shake em up...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Second*

Tater had ta reach in and grab him one...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Third..*

He drew out Mark Patel from Fairfax,Va.

*Congrats Mark!!*  



Thanks to all that participated..


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Way to go Mark and congrats!  You'll love the reel and the rod.  Thanks again Jody and Kenny for doing this.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats Mark, guess I know why my phone didnt ring yesterday....  

Thanks again Ken and Jody for all yall have done.


----------

